# who is the guy in widney?



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

we have our rv booked in with a guy called steve to get us back on the road, his number is 01869 351861 or 07860 432751. So who is the guy in widney and is he good? Have you used him and is he mobile? I have a no. here for him 01993851828 is that right? thank you all in advance xx


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi gem
I think that you have started another thread here mate instead of using the "post reply" button at the bottom of each thread posting. If you use the post reply button, then your next post follows on from the one before automatically so that all posts on the topic are time sequential. If you start a new thread each time to respond to a previous post then eveyone will be confused and you may find that you are not getting as many replies.

I hope this helps you out mate, and if you need more help please PM either myself or any moderator.

Keith

Ps Steve from Mobile RV is based just outside Witney and he is mobile, I don't know the other chap....


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Ps Steve from Mobile RV is based just outside Witney and he is mobile, I don't know the other chap....


Was based outside Witney...now relocated to Weston on the Green, near Bicester......the other chap is the same chap but in another place :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

That would explain the new phone number then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for replies chaps, sorry it took me so long to get back. Have been away at brother's wedding! Steve came today, could'nt get rv started but is working on it, good guy. thanks all again. xx


----------



## 99308 (May 19, 2006)

Hi Gem

Just brought my RV back from Steves. He is very thorough but very fair and he does a good job.

He is mobile but I think that will cost you extra, how much depends on where you are.

His website is: http://www.mobilerv.co.uk

His email is: [email protected]

He has only been at Weston-on-the-Green since the start of June 2006.

When you drive down the access way mind the speed bumps, they're not marked.


----------

